# My New Betta!



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Well i finally got the betta i had talked about a while ago. I had gone through some changes (like getting rid of the 5 gallon that was going to be his home) but he's finally here. Here are some pictures:























I named him Comet because of his "firey" tail.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice fish, is it a crowntail?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

thank you, i believe it is.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice fish. Saw one like it at the LFS today, but just one straight color. Wish I had another tank, I'd get me one. Yours looks good, very pretty.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks dragon


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Comets are ice aren't they? They don't have firey tales. lol name it budweiser.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

wow nice betta. I was thinking of getting a male to breed with my female. he looks cool


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

thank you for the compliments.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

preeettttyy!!! i have one that sort of looks like yours except its a halfmoon ( :


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

thank you  got a pic?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

could i maybe add a couple ADF's to his tank?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Na the tank is too small for the ADFs. Plus, with so many snails you will have an overstocking issue.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

oh nevermind then


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice crowntail...i use to love bettas....i had about 10 of them,and all of them are different species. i loved them..but they passed away....last year...


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice crowntail...i use to love bettas....i had about 10 of them,and all of them are different species. i loved them..but they passed away....last year...but now i am going into tropical planted tanks and rearing small fishes..such as cardinals,disucs and such :fish:


----------

